# size of cranks, bar and stem on 2007 Look 555 53cm?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

hello

these 3 questions, I suspect, is aimed at Look representatives and retailers.

(1) What size cranks will 2007 Look 555 53cm bicycle have? 172.5mm?

(2) and what about stem length for the above? 110mm? 100mm?

(3) handle bar width centre to centre? 42cm? 44cm?

I realise that stem is very easy to swap over but the cranks change over is rather more involved so I am hoping they will be 172.5mm for a53cm 2007 555. Same goes for the handlebar width, I guess.

I presume this configuration will be the same in all countries where Look 555 2007 will be sold? I am in Australia, if it matters.

Thanks in advance


----------

